# Bear Gryllis MURDERER!!



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2010)

Bear Gryllis should be whacked upside the head with a tennis racket and dropped down a deep pit full of bat guano... FRESH bat guano! 
This clip from one of his Man VS Wild episodes shows him creating a hand made net (he called it a tennis racket) and tossing a burning/smoking torch down inside a cave and waited while the bats that resided within flew out and he bashes them out of mid-air and stomps on a couple of them... and gleefully enjoying himself as he does so.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYAoAdY6UMA&feature=player_embedded!

That Discovery channel did air the episode is appalling to begin with. All their pro conservation programs and shows they had celebrating the life of animals just went right out the window. 
There is a growing uproar among cavers, conservation groups and animal rights activists over this video. As much as I hate PETA I'll side with them on this one if/when they speak up about it. This is animal cruelty shown on television for entertainment purposes. 

I *had* a grudging respect for Gryllis for putting himself in tough survival situations to show how one can conceivably get out of them but this goes above and beyond and way off the subject. A typical bat weighs 1 ounce, this includes fur, skin, bones, flesh and internal organs... not a hearty meal or even a decent mouthful in a survival situation. 
Purty stupid and purty cruel.

Bat in Chinese translates to Happiness!


----------



## 72ronin (May 28, 2010)

Watch that show occasionaly, that guy eats anything  :erg:

Funny one last week, he was in the Outback in Oz.
Keeping hydrated was the idea sooo.. yep, he drank his urine for most of the day. 
Fair enough survival tactic i suppose, only it poured with rain later that day and through the night hahaha


----------



## knuckleheader (May 28, 2010)

If PETA had their way, you would not be allowed to eat meat.
He was just demonstrating a survival technique.
Go have a hamburger on me.​


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2010)

The thing is though, he doesn't put himself in any dangerous situations etc, he was outed recently as staying in luxury hotels while filming as well as having food and equipment flown in for him, he's a fake.

Much better to watch the less telegenic but genuine Ray Mears.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 29, 2010)

What Tez said.  Apart from anything else, a lot of what he does in his programmes will get you killed.

Edited to add: IMHO of course.


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2010)

FieldDiscipline said:


> What Tez said. Apart from anything else, a lot of what he does in his programmes will get you killed.
> 
> Edited to add: IMHO of course.


 
I trust your opinion and training, wouldn't trust his at all!


----------



## mook jong man (May 29, 2010)

When he was in Australia recently I couldn't understand why he ate some skinny spider that looked like it was having its own struggle to survive.
He ripped it out of its web , popped it in his mouth and exclaimed " Yuck , it just tastes like guts and brains !"

WTF did he think it was going to taste like ' STEAK DIANE '?
If he had a better look around I'm sure he probably could have found some nice fat , luscious Whitchety grubs which are chock full of protein and used by the desert aborigines as bush tucker.
No need to eat some poor emaciated spider thats living on the bones of its ****.

I've watched lots of survival shows by our own bush survival experts like " The Bush Tucker Man " ex Vietnam Vet Major Les Hiddens who wrote the Australian Army Combat Survival Manual and I don't remember ever seeing him having to drink his own piss to survive in the bush.

The bloke just over dramatises everything for the sake of ratings.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 29, 2010)

If I remember rightly, there once was a televisual pairing of Mr. Mears and Maj. Hiddens in one episode when Ray was in Oz.  

As I recall they didn't have that much trouble finding something to eat :lol:.  I guess that's the difference between actually knowing what you're talking about and being willing to do gross things to be on the tele.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 29, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I guess that's the difference between actually knowing what you're talking about and being willing to do gross things to be on the tele.



Exactly.  Gets people watching though doesn't it?  

IIRC drinking urine is going to make matters *alot* worse not better.  

Bit of an odd fellow.  But I guess it takes all sorts.

Tez you say the nicest things   I have to say though that eating spiders, dragging dead sheep out of bogs and drinking urine is outside the remit of my training.  Well, maybe not the last one - what happens in the bar stays in the bar....


----------



## FieldDiscipline (May 29, 2010)

mook jong man said:


> I've watched lots of survival shows by our own bush survival experts like " The Bush Tucker Man " ex Vietnam Vet Major Les Hiddens who wrote the Australian Army Combat Survival Manual and I don't remember ever seeing him having to drink his own piss to survive in the bush.



Made oi larf that did! :lol:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2010)

I stopped watching the guy. After watching Les Stroud's show, it wasn't the same.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> If PETA had their way, you would not be allowed to eat meat.
> 
> He was just demonstrating a survival technique.
> 
> Go have a hamburger on me.​


 

We're not against killing animals to eat and therefore survive but they have to be the right animals (and insects) otherwise you'll get yourself a bit brown bread.
His 'survival techniques' are dubious at best, downright dangerous at worst. Seeing as he has his food and water flown in he's not exactly trustworthy.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7304617.stm
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-470155/How-Bear-Grylls-Born-Survivor-roughed--hotels.html


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 2, 2010)

Eh. I equate "murder" with taking human life.


----------



## crushing (Jun 2, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> The thing is though, he doesn't put himself in any dangerous situations etc, he was outed recently as staying in luxury hotels while filming as well as having food and equipment flown in for him, he's a fake.
> 
> Much better to watch the less telegenic but genuine Ray Mears.


 
An example:

[YT]3UpSlpvb1is[/YT]


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 2, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I stopped watching the guy. After watching Les Stroud's show, it wasn't the same.


 
I liked watchig Les's stuff. Practical and without dramatic risk.

Bear "souped it up" for the tele as they say. Les went off the air pretty quickly. Bear has managed to "survive" the ratings that all tele shows have to endure.

All in all, there was some entertainment there. Some good skills demonstrated and the risk Bear took, that most of us would avoid.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 2, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> I liked watchig Les's stuff. Practical and without dramatic risk.
> 
> Bear "souped it up" for the tele as they say. Les went off the air pretty quickly. Bear has managed to "survive" the ratings that all tele shows have to endure.
> 
> All in all, there was some entertainment there. Some good skills demonstrated *and the risk Bear took, that most of us would avoid*.


 

yep the risk of being found out and being called a cheat, phony etc :lfao:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2010)

knuckleheader said:


> I liked watchig Les's stuff. Practical and without dramatic risk.
> 
> Bear "souped it up" for the tele as they say. Les went off the air pretty quickly. Bear has managed to "survive" the ratings that all tele shows have to endure.
> 
> All in all, there was some entertainment there. Some good skills demonstrated and the risk Bear took, that most of us would avoid.


Les is still aired on occasion, but he quit filming the shows as they were too hard to do on his own.


----------

